# New pictures And a video



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been so busy i've havn't been able to post pictures or post much. My post count is gone soo down lol. I wont be able to post as much as i like but i will try. Anyways here some pictures from this month. The video is from today. Its hugs trying his best at singing

Ick you can see my unfinished wall in that picure. Its called unfinished reno aka something that got started but never finished. Going to have to get something done about it before it gets to cold out









Heart wings









what are you looking at









Wet









Mhmm good









Sooo good.









Pretty pose

And heres the video

http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/...iels/Videos/?action=view&current=MOV03731.flv


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute babies! Ziggy started chattering as soon as he heard him!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww. He is being very bad lately. Right after that video he leaned over to bite me in the lips.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Right after that video he leaned over to bite me in the lips.


Sounds familiar  hugs is so cute I love his singing


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless him, he sounds so happy singing his little song. lol.

Ouch, that makes your eyes water doesn't it, when you get a rather hard "kiss" on the lip?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I gotta say those sweet ROUGH kisses are a boy thing huh? Sounds very familiar!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehehe, Hugs looks so goofy! Very cute pics.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Cute pictures!! I loved the video!


----------



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cute video. I love the singing!


----------

